# Printer and File sharing via network between Ubuntu 9.10 and Windows 7



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello,

I have 1 PC with Ubuntu 9.10 and another one with Windows 7 Ultimate.

I use Asus Wireless Card WL-138G V2 to connect to the Orange Livebox access point. 

I never had problem in sharing the printer and files via network before when I had Windows XP on the other PC. Even since I put Windows 7, it is not possible. Windows 7 is hosting my Printer. 

Please, provide me a solution. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you tell us what type of printer you are using?

Cheers!


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell us what type of printer you are using?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

I'm using HP Photosmart C4183.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

There are a lot of examples of how to do this with a google search. I found one that looks promising. http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/8955.html

Cheers!


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are a lot of examples of how to do this with a google search. I found one that looks promising. http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/8955.html
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the link.

I can see the workgroup of Windows Network from Ubuntu now, but when i put the username and password of Windows 7 from Ubuntu it doesn;t get any access to the shared folders. I don;t know where the problem is for not getting the username and password accepted or authorization.

I teven tried turning off the password requirement in Windows 7, but no luck.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would check and make sure that you are sharing folders, printers, etc. That can cause issues when you are trying to connect to your windows computer from linux.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

wmorri said:


> I would check and make sure that you are sharing folders, printers, etc. That can cause issues when you are trying to connect to your windows computer from linux.


Yes, my printer and documents are shared on Windows 7.

Do you think it could be that Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10 are not able to communicate well? Something must be missing cuz I can see the Windows 7 computer on Ubuntu but the login fails all the time.


----------



## techieguy_100 (May 1, 2010)

anybody have a solution to this? I have a similar problem with an HP Laserjet 1018 and any other share on my windows 7 machine. It seems that Windows 7 does not allow an Ubuntu 9.04 machine to authenticate. Any ideas?


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm still facing the problem. So far, haven;t found any solution yet. 
I heard from other online sources that this will be fix with coming new versions of Ubuntu.


----------

